# Any thoughts on Bluetooth Headset Safety?



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone have any thoughts on Bluetooth Headset Safety? Specifically related to SAR. I've seen plenty of conflicting reports on Google.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------

